# Chery Electric Car Priced Under $15,000



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The first vehicles will be provided to government institutions for trial use.

More...


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I like it but is there anything comparably priced made in the US or anytime soon? It's really sad that Detroit can't/won't make such a beast and be competitive. That's what I want, not your monstrosity of complexity and high maintenance hybrid.

Hey, UAW guys, what's your thoughts on this?


----------



## Weird Harold (Oct 4, 2008)

Exactly what I want too, preferably American made. I didn't notice anything that said it would be sold here.


----------

